# Airbags or timbrens??



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys, 

Last season I bought a 93 bronco with an MVP Ultra, and it worked ok, but one of the airbags is shot. My question is, replace the bag or just go with Timbrens??
Any suggestions?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*maintenance*

go with timbrens,no maintenance


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

go with timbrens and you truck wont ride is good. at least in my case it rides like ****.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I would go with new bags, thats a heavy plow for the front of that bronco. Bags will help keep the front end of that truck up and aligned better than timbrens.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bribrius;398304 said:


> go with timbrens and you truck wont ride is good. at least in my case it rides like ****.


dam. i need to know complete sentance sez and learn ed how to spel beta.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

bribrius;398309 said:


> dam. i need to know complete sentance sez and learn ed how to spel beta.


at least you made fun of yourself before i caught it.......:waving:


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Air Bags*

I have had air bags on all my trucks and will never change!!! They take the weight a lot better, plus less stress on suspension..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i have bags on the rear and am putting them on the front very soon. I love the bags on the back, they work great! So i would replace the bags


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

O'tay.....Anyone have a link to air bags for the front suspension of course Chevy with the torsion bars???????


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

www.truckspring.com


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the same dilemma now, I want to put airbags in the back of my dually now that I do sanding. I couldn't find anything listed for the front, so I was going to go with Timbrens. Then I got to looking at Timbrens for the back also. They aren't much cheaper than the airbags, despite what their advertising says. So does anyone know of airbags for the GM IFS frontend, or am I stuck with Timbrens? And if so, should I still plan on bags for the back, or should I at least consider Timbrens out back?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Detroitdan;406757 said:


> I have the same dilemma now, I want to put airbags in the back of my dually now that I do sanding. I couldn't find anything listed for the front, so I was going to go with Timbrens. Then I got to looking at Timbrens for the back also. They aren't much cheaper than the airbags, despite what their advertising says. So does anyone know of airbags for the GM IFS frontend, or am I stuck with Timbrens? And if so, should I still plan on bags for the back, or should I at least consider Timbrens out back?


bump, same question.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Dan, I know of no one that makes bags for the IFS 4X4 GM's as there just isn't enough room for them in the front. The closest thing to bags that anyone makes is the Bilstien air bladder shocks..


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Bronco front end*

I have been plowing with a 92 Bronco since '99. We have a 7.5 Boss and we used
the timbrens. Currently changing to a 95 Bronco ( with no rust !) and this has the 5.8L
and heavy front end with dual shocks.

I have taken out the back seat and built a box with for my 2 Labs to rest comfortably
while I plow ( they dont wear seat belts) and I put 4 tube-sands and a few bags of 
sidewalk ice melter behind them. The Labs add about 165lbs. The 33 gal tank gets
refilled every night.

Wonder if you found that you had to remove the front sway bar ?? We did for the 92
when the Boss was installed. And I expect to with the 95.

My cousin tried the bags on his 93 Bronco with a Western but had several leak.
So I didnt try that route.
tc


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, now does anyone know how to test for leaks??

Maybe I dont have to scrap them. Im hoping for a leaky airline or something


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

When searching for an air leak..soapy water in a spray bottle is your friend.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*found some springs*

I learned that the HD front end on my 95 Bronco was dual shocks but the spring
doesnt hold up the plow.
The 92 had Timbrens but they didnt look worth moving to the 95

So Jerre steered me to some MOOG springs and I was able to order thru a local
parts store for $90.

Ref: Cargo Springs (variable rate) 
MCCC820 for the 5.8L engine
MCCC818 for the 5.0 L engine (costs more for some reason)

let you know how this works out
but $200 for Timbrens and $90 for real springs seemed simple

tc


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

anybody tried these? looks a lot like a Timbren, little cheaper
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Airl...175153708QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320175153708


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*new springs*

Got the new coil springs installed this morning and I am very pleased.
Easier with a hoist and taking the wheels off.
$60 in labor and I am better than my prior experience with Timbrens and 
my cousins Bronco that had the air-bags.

Encourage anyone to consider these variable springs if it can apply to 
your truck.

Made by MOOG and available thru any local parts store.

tc


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;431569 said:


> anybody tried these? looks a lot like a Timbren, little cheaper


Yep, they're OK but the Timbrens work better.. it's like anything else I guess, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

*airbags-Firestone or Airlift*

Which do you like and why? 
I'm getting ready to do rear bags, I was leaning toward Airlift but now I'm swaying in the other direction. Firestone only lists one kit for my truck, Airlift has two, a convoluted bladder and single bladder. Apparently if you have more than 7.25 clearance you use the bigger, and less than 7.25 use the smaller. I have 7.25 now, but I'm sagging a bit so I want to go up. Best price I've found is about $235 shipped.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Moog springs*



Detroitdan;443524 said:


> Which do you like and why?
> I'm getting ready to do rear bags, I was leaning toward Airlift but now I'm swaying in the other direction. Firestone only lists one kit for my truck, Airlift has two, a convoluted bladder and single bladder. Apparently if you have more than 7.25 clearance you use the bigger, and less than 7.25 use the smaller. I have 7.25 now, but I'm sagging a bit so I want to go up. Best price I've found is about $235 shipped.


I have done 34hours of plowing and travelled 250+ miles with the plow on
and I am pleased with the replacement springs.
This was a very easy installation. and reasonable ( total $150)

I plowed from 99 thru last year with Timbrens.
tc


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Avitare;446595 said:


> I have done 34hours of plowing and travelled 250+ miles with the plow on
> and I am pleased with the replacement springs.
> This was a very easy installation. and reasonable ( total $150)
> 
> ...


I have a 95 f-150, and i did the same thing with the springs. i added airbags to the front, to help a little. I found that you can replace most of your steering components from the older f-250's that had coil springs also.


----------

